# Rated in the charts again.....



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

I guess Heart Strings fell behind Free Man so they took it off....
I would have never thought this one would make it, but it did.. Its rough, but the end is clean and sounds good.. The beginning is with effects.. Anyway it is, what it is.....43,000 songs and I think I'm # 24...in blues rock.

MP3 Player SoundClick


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Dam It jumped from #24 ta #10 in one day... WOO HOO!!!!
http://www.soundclick.com/genres/charts.cfm?genre=Blues&subgenreID=165


----------

